
Is Bend Becoming the Next Startup Haven? - davidw
http://www.opb.org/news/article/is-bend-becoming-the-next-startup-haven/
======
davidw
Probably not a major one, but it's a pretty nice place, so if it gets "enough"
of an ecosystem, things will go quite well here.

